# Brighthouse won't give out tuning adapters



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

I started to post in the TiVo s3 threads and wanted to move over to the premiere section because I am elitist and that's what I own... Enough with the tomfoolery; here is my experience so far with brighthouse networks

Bought TiVo P and Called for install.
Non waive-able $40 fee for install even though the truck roll fees would have been covered by cost of cable outlet install
Spoke to 3 people at brighthouse and they were drone robots who said it was not possible to waive. Fine
Brighthouse networks missed 1st appointment
Brighthouse networks missed 2nd appointment
Finally brighthouse comes out to do the install and sticks in the M card. Channels missing, grumpy employee jumps on Nextel and dispatch says "oh jeez, those cards"... Card looked like it was working but no switched stations are appearing. I explained to him that the switched stations are all missing and he put ME on speaker with dispatch "do you work for brighthouse?" he asked half jokingly. Hang on (puts me on hold) "you need a tuning adapter". I said "I know I do" and he explains that they're out of stock... No wait, they aren't allowed to stock them, have to put in a special request for one from brighthouse and they will get one to installers...

So I made another appointment for the missing tuning adapter, brighthouse calls back "our warehouse is closed, we need to reschedule". Ok, I'll bite. Rescheduled date was for yesterday... Called an hour before scheduled time "everything all set?" "yep! We will be there at 4". Got home and found a message on the machine "we need to reschedule, we don't have any tuning adapters"... "we will call you when we get some"

Called brighthouse immediately. The guy was almost in tears laughing with me over how ridiculous this all is, got on IM with supervisor who was saying that brighthouse has them in their warehouse, but not installers. ?! *I am being really silly over the phone at this point. "so you have them, you just won't give them to anyone. Can I please have one?"

Keep in mind I was scheduled weeks ago for the first install and they knew what parts were needed and yet they still don't provide them to installers. The guy on the phone said cautiously "they say they can do it on Friday... They have them". "you're sure?". "that's what she's saying. Friday".*

Meanwhile I am up to $80 in missed appointment credits, refunded the non-waiveable cable card install fee, and the installation for the jack... Who here thinks I'm getting a tuning adapter on Friday?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think this sounds like the perfect time to try my FCC link to complain about your install and missing Tuning Adapter. They added it specifically to hear about issues that the cable providers say no longer happen.


----------



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks innocent and YES I appreciate your help on both posts. I
Also think it's just a blatant disregard on their part. I also am looking into filing a complaint based on the installation charge which was NOT on the installers invoice from kable link. They can charge a service or activation fee for it, but legally I don't know if they can call it an installation fee if the INSTALLER doesn't charge it...


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

my tuner got installed today. They don't let contractors stock cards or tuners, so thats why they had to reschedule.

The tuner was a nightmare with the premier, but finally after a reboot of the tivo, then a reboot of the cisco (and play with that cisco power button on the front until the green light comes on) things are working good.


Brighthouse has a promo with the tuner adaptor being free for one year, just fyi

-d


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Velvetme said:


> Thanks innocent and YES I appreciate your help on both posts. I
> Also think it's just a blatant disregard on their part. I also am looking into filing a complaint based on the installation charge which was NOT on the installers invoice from kable link. They can charge a service or activation fee for it, but legally I don't know if they can call it an installation fee if the INSTALLER doesn't charge it...


Sorry lol. didn't look at the names.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

dugbug said:


> Brighthouse has a promo with the tuner adaptor being free for one year, just fyi


With Cox they are supposedly free "forever"


----------



## pileosnafu (Jul 23, 2005)

I had some issues with BH and getting one, quite similar but at least only 2 missed apts.
My first issue came before I recalled this message board where I was told they didn't have Cable Cards at all. Luckly I found this site and learned they were required to, and that you can get the TA free for a year. They they try the have to have a truck roll, but at least one of their phone reps said hey go to the local office and "pick one up" then they will schedule a free install. Ok cool. After I get everything going, works fine for a day or two. Last saturday I cannot watch Vs. Tech comes out and says your split to many times (modem and TA) um ok w/e now off to try and get it to stay working!


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

I have bright house and they are horrible company to deal with. Half the time the channels will still not tune in. so, I am making the change. Going to see if I like Fios better. That will all be installed on Friday.. WOo Hoo.


----------



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

I still think it's unfair to schedule 5 appointments and still not have a TA. My girlfriend is doing a silent auction for the PTO at school and was asking for donations

I don't have anything to donate but I would pay good money if she can get a tuning adapter on the auction block...


----------



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

Guess who missed another appointment. 6 down


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If it was me I would be filing a complaint for every missed appointment.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

It turns out that I have tried to get one from Cox three times now and still do not have one. Once by waiting in line at their "store" for 45 min only to be told there is no such device (that was amusing) then later by a supervisor that they are not available yet (even though their letter says they are). Then two calls spaced two weeks apart each- both times saying they are not available yet, even though a SECOND letter says they are.

Then I was informed on the phone that even though they are free and one could be drop shipped to me or picked up in the store (when they do become available), I would still have to call and schedule a *paid* appointment to have someone come out and hook it up.

WTF?

Plug in power, plug in coax from/to, plug in USB. I assumed that was it. Perhaps call some number and give them a stupid code. Why is it that we STILL have to put up with this kind of s**t???


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

crxssi said:


> Why is it that we STILL have to put up with this kind of s**t???


*brushes off soapbox*

Because when the FCC requested comments about the current CableCARD and Tuning Adapter setups, the consumers who use them and have issues were much less vocal than the cable companies. For every 10+ provider filings, there was maybe one consumer complaint.

As a result they decided to recognize the complaints while not doing anything to penalize the providers forcing them to come up with a new solution. They passed minor changes but little in the way on the consumer side.

In the meantime they have changed the complaint site to add a section for consumers to file complaints whenever they have issues with CableCARDs and Tuning Adapters. This allows them to monitor the situation so they can see if they need to meet again to come up with a better solution. If people don't complain every time they have an issue, reboot, lock-up, etc, they will assume the cable companies and NCTA are correct that the issues are overstated and outdated and that change is not needed.


----------



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

Update: got tuning adapter at 6pm... Guy left in a huff and said that the tuning adapter wasn't working properly and there was nothing he could do (tv and TiVo were off btw). He laughed cause I said "I will fiddle with it tonight; if it works it works, If not you are already scheduled and I'll see you tomorrow".&#160;

So I tinkered. Reset. Checked firmware. Checked subscription status. Rebooted TiVo. Called cisco (refused to help) finally and begrudgingly called Brighthouse technical support.&#160;

"press live tv twice, up channel, down channel" and poof!&#160;So yeah it must be a piece of junk like the guy says. Nowonder they don't support them when it takes three button pushes and a reboot. My God in heaven, the nerve of some equipment to act so "fussy"...&#160;

I am debating wasting their time tomorrow with a housecall just to mock him when he shows up with someone named Dennis.&#160;

I asked him too very humorously; "how exactly did you get this tuning adapter?" and he says the LEAD guy from Brighthouse installs showed up with the tuning adapter and physically handed it to KableLink dispatch... I asked "is that normal?" His jaw dropped "Not at all! That guy doesn't hand deliver *anything*".&#160;

Apparently there is a list which they go down and deliver these things... I am wayyyy down on the list, and it's already been forever. I am wondering where all of these other people stand and why they don't dig in their heels. I just don't understand. Do I really HAVE to file with the FCC to get results? Cmon!&#160;

Good news is that it appears to be working with the exception of a few channels and I suspect with the scheduled 2am update that populated, they will resolve. I am not canceling the appointment I don't think, until it's 100&#37; since now at least I have their attention.&#160;


----------



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

And yes innocent; I have filed the complaint per your advice. I recommend anyone having similar rediculousness to take action immediately. 

I also have $180 in credits now from "the circus".


----------



## NOLA Sam (Oct 22, 2010)

crxssi said:


> It turns out that I have tried to get one from Cox three times now and still do not have one. Once by waiting in line at their "store" for 45 min only to be told there is no such device (that was amusing) then later by a supervisor that they are not available yet (even though their letter says they are). Then two calls spaced two weeks apart each- both times saying they are not available yet, even though a SECOND letter says they are.
> 
> Then I was informed on the phone that even though they are free and one could be drop shipped to me or picked up in the store (when they do become available), I would still have to call and schedule a *paid* appointment to have someone come out and hook it up.
> 
> ...


Picked up two of these from Cox last week. I showed up on site to pick them up, the first lady told me they did not have such a device. I gave her the letter Cox mailed me offering me to pick them up. Boss comes out, cuts open a big box and hands me two and off I went. Plugged them in, set everything up, but nothing worked. The LED lights just kept blinking. I called Cox, had them flash my cable cards, hard rebooted both premiers, voila, it worked. Cox tech asked me what I did to get them working as apparently they have no clue and I was the first in my area to set them up. Now, if we could just get VOD access....


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

NOLA Sam said:


> Picked up two of these from Cox last week. I showed up on site to pick them up, the first lady told me they did not have such a device. I gave her the letter Cox mailed me offering me to pick them up. Boss comes out, cuts open a big box and hands me two and off I went. Plugged them in, set everything up, but nothing worked. The LED lights just kept blinking. I called Cox, had them flash my cable cards, hard rebooted both premiers, voila, it worked. Cox tech asked me what I did to get them working as apparently they have no clue and I was the first in my area to set them up. Now, if we could just get VOD access....


Thanks for that information! Very valuable. I think I will just ignore whatever they say on the phone and just have them drop ship one. When it arrives, I will call tech support and tell them to do their remote stuff to it. The idea of having to pay for someone to come to my house, just so they can call back to tech support and have them make the changes is insulting and almost a scam.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I now feel glad I have TWC though I know I should not.


----------



## NOLA Sam (Oct 22, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Thanks for that information! Very valuable. I think I will just ignore whatever they say on the phone and just have them drop ship one. When it arrives, I will call tech support and tell them to do their remote stuff to it. The idea of having to pay for someone to come to my house, just so they can call back to tech support and have them make the changes is insulting and almost a scam.


Just be sure to hard reboot the tivo, all of my issues went away when I did. Once you plug the boxes up, you will get an on-screen notice that a TA has been installed, but if you navigate to the TA screen, all of the fields (in my case) were blank or 0's. A hard reboot did the trick.

-Sam


----------



## Shelbrain (Aug 16, 2004)

Kablelink technician (Brighthouse subcontractor) just finished the Cablecard + tuning adapter install on my new Tivo Premiere. It seemingly went without a hitch, it took about 15 min for the firmware on the tuning adapter to upgrade. No hard reboot was necessary. The technician took two phone calls to customer support to activate the Cablecard, but it wasnt his fault, Brighthouse was slow on their end. Just wanted to post this since I only scheduled the install yesterday!!! I was speculating whether Brighthouse would cancel since I'd heard the tuning adapters were out of stock, but he showed up with it and I was happy. The technician stated they were reluctant to give out the tuning adapters and wondered what I told Customer Service to get them to send one. I told them I wouldnt pay for the install unless they came with one the first time around. So far so good...


----------

